# Problems accessing 123systems website



## Neo (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi,

I just got updated that they have there 5$ VPS and stock and than i got this:







Maybe they got hacked? or injected by Malware?


----------



## MartinD (Apr 10, 2014)

I've edited the title as your previous one wasn't appropriate.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 10, 2014)

What a bunch of f*cktards...ooooh it's sooooo hard to install an SSL

https:// 123systems.net/ billing/ clientarea.php :



> Secure Connection Failed
> 
> An error occurred during a connection to 123systems.net. SSL received a record that exceeded the maximum permissible length. (Error code: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)
> 
> ...


From Google:

https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/45449?rd=1



> *We show the message "This site may harm your computer" when we believe a site may be hacked, which may allow programs to install malicious software on your computer.*


Google search results:



> 123systems.net/‎
> This site may harm your computer.
> Cheap XEN VPS,Cheap OpenVZ VPS,Webhosting,Yearly VPS,Minecraft Hosting,Budget Hosting.
> Portal Home - 123Systems Solutions
> ...


----------



## raindog308 (Apr 10, 2014)

This is a new Google feature to protect people from bad VPS providers.


----------



## drmike (Apr 10, 2014)

Only been a few hours... But same message   Oops.

Hopefully this saves lots of buyers from becoming victims of bad service and Fabozzi's customers.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 10, 2014)

That incident shows how much they do care.


----------



## peterw (Apr 11, 2014)

They now have a valid COMODO CA Limited certificate on the client area and the maleware alert has gone. This does not provide business confidence.


----------



## S4S-UK (Apr 11, 2014)

there website not working properly seems like CSS missing


----------



## ExonHost (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes, seems issue with css. When I try to browse other pages and still getting alert.

==========

Reported Attack Page!
       
This web page at www.123systems.net has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences.
   
 Attack pages try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system.Some attack pages intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners.

============

Billing area is loading fine.


----------



## AuroraZero (Apr 11, 2014)

Neato!


----------



## MannDude (Apr 11, 2014)

Over twenty-four hours later and....



Yeah, they may want to fix that.


----------



## ExonHost (Apr 11, 2014)

It seems they didn't notice yet.


----------



## ChrisM (Apr 11, 2014)

Someone may want to share this link with them: https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/168328?hl=en


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 11, 2014)

HostPair said:


> Billing area is loading fine.


It would be better for customers if the billing area wasn't loading fine.  From the Google Safe Browsing report on Fabozzi's investment 123systems.net:



> Of the 93 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 16 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent....





> Malicious software includes 53 exploit(s), 38 bot(s), 1 trojan(s). Successful infection resulted in an average of 4 new process(es) on the target machine.
> http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=http://123systems.net/&hl=en


----------



## MannDude (Apr 12, 2014)

WHT thread about it: https://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1365369

LET thread about it: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/534538/#Comment_534538

Also, Andrew is a community liaison over on WHT as well. https://www.webhostingtalk.com/member.php?u=313272 Haha, just noticed his signature "Out with the pony old, in with the new". I guess that's a BuyVM jab. Comical, all things considered.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 13, 2014)

It's fixed now. Andrew says it was a false positive: https://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=9080411&postcount=11


----------



## mtwiscool (Apr 13, 2014)

it was also for a website called: mas-wrestling.ru

witch was not even hosted on 123systems so it looks like a Google coakup


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 30, 2014)

Necro 

Based on a thread on LET and comments on the last 123systems offer the problems are only getting worse so time for an update...

If anyone is dissatisfied with their service and wants a refund contact Chris because he is apparently handling 123systems PayPal account now:



> Apparently Chris now handles PayPal disputes for 123Systems.


http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/29955/123systems-issues


----------



## dennisfink (Jul 11, 2014)

seems the server of this website is completely down


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome aboard @dennisfink, but it must only have been one of their regular outages (this is normal for 123systems). They seem to be up and running as I'm writing this reply.



dennisfink said:


> seems the server of this website is completely down


----------

